# New Year 2014/2015



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

The dawn of another New Year rapidly approaches and I imagine much in the way of drink will be imbibed tomorrow night.
I for one will be ratarse pished by about 01:00 NYD :good:

So before the phone networks and internet go all special on us tomorrow, on behalf of all of the staff here on Heresy I would like to wish you all a very happy new year with whomever you decide to spend it with.

May Khorne scuff your knees.
May Nurgle bless you with a stinking hangover.
May Tzeentch make you think you're a great dancer.
And may Slaanesh do that little thing you like.


All the best, Heresy! :drinks:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

:drinks: One step closer to the 41st millennium.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

It is 9 a.m. and I am off to make an alcohol run for the evening so I will be blistered well before midnight tonight on my special fungus brew but I wanted to wish everyone a happy new year.

May Mork make you kunnin' and brutal
and may Gork make you Brutal but kunnin'
And have a great year.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

aye aye, 4 hours till new years here,
may the Emperor shield you from any firework accidents heretics!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Here's to a new year, which can hardly be much worse than this past year! 

Happy new year!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Happy New Year folks! May you remember all the best and forget all the rest.


----------



## Nacho libre (Feb 23, 2013)

Happy new year heretics!.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

before everything blocks up and the interweb has a headache meltdown...happy new year heretics, may 2015 be all you want and more.

all the best the ever faithful rangers fan gothik


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome all to 015.M3.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy New Year!
I'm really glad 2014 is bye bye, hopefully 2015 won't be as shabby!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Happy New Year all you crazy Heretics .


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Whee! 

I've decided to postpone my resolutions another year (again). I'm just not ready to stop being an asshole yet. :smoke: 


Maybe by 2017, or more realistically 2022. :grin:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Happy fucking new year!


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Drop your brush and know it is 2015!!!!!!!! Happy new year!


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Happy new year my fellow cheesemongerers!:grin:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Happy new year wargamers!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Happy somewhat belated New Year! ........now were the fuck is my damn Excedrin?


----------

